
Kafka Benchmark Results on AWS, Azure, Google Cloud and UpCloud - htn
https://medium.com/@aiven_io/benchmarking-kafka-performance-part-1-write-throughput-7c7a76ab7db1
======
melor
The next part in the series will include read-write benchmarking. Taking
suggestions for other benchmark scenarios!

